# DIMM vs SO-DIMM



## ParadiseCity (23. August 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mein NB aufrüsten, und da hab ich im Handbuch nachgeschaut, wieviel Arbeitsspeicher ich reingeben kann...
Dort stand dann drinnen, bis 1024MB *DIMM*-Modules, DDR,... .

Bei den ganzen Angeboten, die ich mir jetzt angeschaut habe, steht aber überall *SO-DIMM* dabei...Ist das ein Problem? 
bzw. Worin besteht da der Unterschied

danke schonmal


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

S0 DIMM's kenne ich garnicht. Aber DIMM ist das Modul, die Platine an sich. Einen Unterschied dabei kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Auf http://www.e-bug.de z.B. steht überhaupt nichts von S0 DIMM's. Hast du vielleicht einen Link, wo man sich das mal anschauen kann? Dann kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen denke ich.


MfG Radhad


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. August 2004)

ich hab mir ein paar Angebote auf Saturn angesehen...
ich war gestern auch noch dort und hab sicherheitshalber gefragt...die haben gesagt es ist gar kein unterschied  nur irgendwie trau ich dem "fachpersonal" aus solchen großmärkten nicht  (da hab ich schon so einiges erlebt....*g*)

leider haben die den 512er nicht mehr gehabt, drum werd ich am ende der woche nochmal bei denen vorbeischaun, kaufen, und wenns nicht funktionieren sollte, kann ich ihn auch noch zurückgeben....


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Dann denke ich mal, dass da auch kein Unterschied sein wird. Vielleicht nennen die es S0 DIMM, weil die SD-RAMs auch schon DIMM hatten, und man sich davon abgrenzen will? Probier es aus, und schreib dann hier das Ergebnis rein 


MfG Radhad


----------



## ParadiseCity (24. August 2004)

*g*
ok, werde wie gesagt, am Ende der Woche nochmal bei denen vorbeischauen und dann einbauen...und dann natürlich das ergebnis posten  

keep on rockin´


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Viel Glück dabei


----------



## ParadiseCity (27. August 2004)

Ähm...ich hab noch ne Frage:

Stimmt das, wenn ich mir jetzt einen 512MB RAM-Teil kaufen würde, und den einfach auf den 2. Sockel einsetze (neben dem 256er) dass es dann nicht 768 sind.
Ich hab gehört, dass wenn man 2 RAM Klötze drinnen hat, dass die auch die selbe Größe haben müssen. Stimmt das
Denn wenn nicht, dann kauf ich mir nur einen 2. 256er - dann hab ich auch 512MB aber um die Hälfte des Preises  

danke!


----------



## Radhad (27. August 2004)

Also, ich hab jetzt nochmal nachgelesen. S0-DIMM's sind Laptop Speicher. Du kannst unterschiedliche einsetzen, aber meist macht man 2x den gleichen Speicher bei DDR, kommt auf das Board an, ob es die Speicher als Dual Channel anspricht oder nicht. Wenn dein Board die Speicher als Dual Channel anspricht, müsstest du ja schon 2x 128 MB für 256 MB haben. Wenn nicht, dann kannst du einfach den 512er RAM einbauen.


MfG Radhad


----------

